# Aggresive Tomato Clown tankmates



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I recently bought fish to stock my near empty tank. I had two green reef chromis and added a mated pair of tomato clowns and a magenta dottyback. The dominate (female) started picking on the chromis and bit the fin off one of the chromis which led him to struggle to death...pretty depressing...i tried saving him. So then I left them and saw the dottyback started getting ich. He also had nips on his tail and fins. While both clowns were untouched and the remaining chromis lived in fear. Several days later I bought some nice coral and starfish. The clown started nipping at the starfish bag. So i safely put in the stars and one died because i forgot to drip acclimate them. The other did fine. Then I see the worse. The dottyback had his gills ripped out. The starfish who lived had a big bite/hole in the middle of his body. later that day all that was left was an arm. The chromis lives (in fear) while the clowns thrive. What do you suggest? Could I add anything to live and stand it's own against the clown? Or should I just leave them be and focus more on coral and such? I would love to add tank mates but I don't want to doom a fish... help please


----------



## Soyuki (Oct 25, 2013)

Not sure on your tank size, but tomato clowns are little jerks.

I've seen them do OK with some tangs and gobies but they will rip apart any other clownfish and the roommate had one that ate her blenny more or less. 

Depending on tank size really depends on what you can add or do. Depending on the starfish (if any survived) also depends on what you can add coral wise or if you want to add more starfish, ect.

If you can I'd almost try to rehome the Tomato Clown, they're more trouble than I find them to be worth unless they're all alone with their very own anemone to harrass.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

The aquarium is in my log. It is start of reef
Start of Reef - 28 gallon Saltwater fish tank
It is 28 gallons and the starfish is dead. My dad always says the meanest survive the longest and it is almost always true. So we do not plan on rehoming the clowns. The coral types you can see on the link


----------



## Soyuki (Oct 25, 2013)

Hrm... not much you can put with the clown as far as other fish then. It's too small for most fish that would coexist in it and will likely destroy anything you add to the tank.

Things to try with upmost caution(make sure you can take them back at any hint of trouble):
Royal Gramma (usually do ok with tomatos, albeit in larger tanks but they would fit in the 29 without overloading it)
or
A Yellow Watchman Goby 

Honestly though, I wouldn't really add anything two Tomatos in a 28 is cramped for them territorial wise and they'll probably destroy anything you introduce.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah I figured that. I have had several other clowns in there before, and not one had aggression problems. But oh well. I really hope we get the 180 gallon tank soon, then after it gets cycled, we could add them in there...Oh well thanks though I figured not much could be added


----------



## Soyuki (Oct 25, 2013)

Tomatos and Clarki's are the jerk-faces of the clownfish community (I'm sure there are others but those two I find to be the most infamous). I've not had Maroons but I've heard mixed tales about them too.

I'm jealous of your upcoming tank! But I imagine they'll do grand in there!


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

I completely forgot. The man sold me on "mated pair; they could breed". So I bought too impulsively. We were going to get a flame angel instead but we got that...oh well
and Thanks, once my brother moves out we will have room for it. and that will be my legacy haha


----------



## Soyuki (Oct 25, 2013)

Hahaha, well careful if they breed, no matter the tank size they are ferocious egg guarders xD 

Darn when my brothers moved out all I got was more responsibilities!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If they breed no fish is safe,and a 28 gallon is a little small for those guys as I have seen the females get about 5 inches in length.I personally would not put them in the 180 either unless you plan on working around them on your tank stocking and theme...Have they started to bite you yet?


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well that's a good point. The female is already quite hardy and big. If they breed as of now I would not mind, and I will not move them because that's a good point. And as of now they still fear me which is pretty great haha


----------

